# Zymol glasur or concours



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

So was pretty much decided to replace my glasur with glasur for my non mettalic red s3 that arrives later this year but then after reading a few things think that the concours may give a deeper shine on the red...

What are peoples thoughts

Many thanks


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes that for sure , Zymol Concours brings deeper shine and more suitable on dark colour .
Zymol Concours add nice depth and great clarity while Zymol Glasur brings a lot of wetness and reflectivity .

I tried Z glasur/concours side by side on black lexus bonnet , both wax is great but if you looking for more depth and sharp reflection Z concours will do that , if you like glassy-wet look the glasur will be great choice . 

in hot weather i found zymol concours more durable , concours hard carnuba very hard carnuba not easiest wax but the result is fantastico .


----------



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

so what would you suggest to get the best from audi flat red paint??


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

mojo555 said:


> so what would you suggest to get the best from audi flat red paint??


Victoria Concours , Werkstat carnuba jett , CG 5050 , Swissvax Bos
and pinnacle souveran if the durability not big issue

My friend have Imola red and after he tried many wax , I saw the Clearkote RMG Glaze + Victoria Concours x3 great combo :thumb: also you can apply werkstat carnuba jett between RMG and Victoria Concours.
and maybe you like carnuba jett without using Victoria !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

With my Victoria http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145758

With carnuba jett


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cant make any comparissons but i used concours for the first time today and i loved it! I was worried as many on here have said it can be hard to work with but i found the opposite, if you are used to applying nubas then you will be able to apply it thinly and it was a breeze to buff off, great wax:thumb:. I still think oily waxes look best on solid reds, i like blackfires midnight sun, that said with a good glaze underneath as maxi milan pointed out something like red mousse glaze you would achieve the same look. And one last thing about the z concours, i used it over vanilla mousse, i know z tell you to use hd cleanse, but they would! as long as its well prepped you will get results you want:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have and have used both quite extensively... when I go for one for my own car, I go for Glasur which for me says a lot - I would choose Glasur. Durability of Glasur I find a bit better than Concours consistently, and I don't see differences in looks between waxes (perhaps I am blind, or perhaps it is all in the prep ). Both bead and sheet superbly, as with all Zymol waxes, one of my favourite features of them.

Glasur for me :thumb:


----------



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

If i was to go for a dodo juice equivalent what would that be?


----------



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Victoria Concours , Werkstat carnuba jett , CG 5050 , Swissvax Bos
> and pinnacle souveran if the durability not big issue
> 
> My friend have Imola red and after he tried many wax , I saw the Clearkote RMG Glaze + Victoria Concours x3 great combo :thumb: also you can apply werkstat carnuba jett between RMG and Victoria Concours.
> and maybe you like carnuba jett without using Victoria !


That looks smart, although i will be doing all mine by hand!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

mojo555 said:


> If i was to go for a dodo juice equivalent what would that be?


Supernatural gives a silvery finish unlike the 'warm glow' you get with Zymol waxes. The other 'colourful' waxes will give you a similar initial finish:thumb:.


----------



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

amiller said:


> Supernatural gives a silvery finish unlike the 'warm glow' you get with Zymol waxes. The other 'colourful' waxes will give you a similar initial finish:thumb:.


You used both then mate??? what are your thoughts??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

mojo555 said:


> You used both then mate??? what are your thoughts??


I've used all three: Supernatural, Glasur, Concours... not sure about the silvery glow personally, but the "nuances" offered by waxes differ in everyone's eyes  ... If anything, it is Concours that earned a reputation for a "silvery" look to it, sharing this with its bigger brother, Vintage (read Epoch's posts comparing the various Zymol waxes which he has owned, including Concours, Glasur and Vintage  ).

If I was choosing between these three it would still be Glasur


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

mojo555 said:


> If i was to go for a dodo juice equivalent what would that be?


:tumbleweed:

you would presume that it would be sn v 1 2 3 4 5 6 or whatever one its at.

but i cannont comment on dodo as i havnt used any high end stuff they doo.

i can suggest that the glasur is very very good.


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

glasur is great stuff, left really nice beading, lasts ages and is very easy to work with


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

What are people getting durability wise out of Glasur and Z. Concourse? Are they about eqaul? Also does one have a slower drop off point of better sheeting?


----------

